# iTunes home sharing not recognizing all my songs



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

Ive got two iMacs setup on a home network, the one downstairs has a hard drive connected to it with all the music on (54200 songs) and the one upstars is connected with home sharing. It all connects, but only 7,500 ish of the songs appear in the home sharing tab of the upstairs one.

any help would be great

thanks, Sam


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are they both logged into the same iTunes account? Are all the songs bought by the same iTunes account? Have you checked the preferences to make sure that all your songs and playlists are shared?


----------

